# Windows 7 driver for Roland CX24



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got an upgrade to Windows 7 from Vista sittin' in a drawer for almost a year. One reason I haven't installed it is the fear that I won't be able to use my Roland CX24 because of incompatable drivers. On Rolands site they list a driver for Windows 7 32 bit as limited and a 'no' for the 64 bit. Anyone have any current information about a driver for the CX24 that will work with Windows 7? Thanks - Scotty


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why not go to the source? here is a link to Roland user forum and registration is free and you can get lots of help...
Roland User Forums
or just call them at
Telephone Support
Got a problem you can’t solve? You can call our toll-free number (800) 542-2307 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (800) 542-2307 end_of_the_skype_highlighting for technical expertise from Roland experts.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks. Good idea but, five attempts at registering using my CX-24 model and my serial number I keep getting a response that the model number and serial number do not match. I checked it over and over. I did call the number you psoted but their hours are monday thru friday. Gusee I'll try monday. - Scotty


----------

